# Dr. Phil on infidelity Monday 6pm EDT



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

On Monday June 28, at 6pm EDT there will be a Dr. Phil show that talks about affair recovery. Guests will be Anne Bercht who wrote "My Husband's affair was the best thing that ever happened to Me).

It is a repeat show but it is from 2010 from what I can tell.


----------

